# snapshot is corrupt



## SeaHag (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm gettin "snapshot is corrupt" error when trying to update ports. I ran;


```
rm /var/db/portsnap/tag && portsnap fetch extract
```

But still getting it. Any other ideas?


----------



## trasz@ (Feb 6, 2010)

Try to remove /var/db/portsnap/*, i.e. all the contents of that directory, not just 'tag' file.


----------

